# Northampton passes anti-war resolution



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

NORTHAMPTON, Mass.-Northampton city officials have gone on record opposing U.S. military involvement in Iraq and Afghanistan.

The City Council has approved a resolution called "Bring the War Dollars Home." The resolution, which passed 6-2, calls on the congressional delegation to oppose more funding and redirect money to education, transportation, security and other programs.

Northampton passes anti-war resolution - Boston.com

---------- Post added at 14:00 ---------- Previous post was at 13:59 ----------

This is just what Barney Frank said he wanted to do.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Like the rest of the country or the Government gives a shit what Northampton thinks


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Funny...anyone else notice the resolution was passed because of the "treasure" with little regard in comparison to the "blood".


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Funny...anyone else notice the resolution was passed because of the "treasure" with little regard in comparison to the "blood".


That's Hamp! They closed the State Hospital and all the nuts roamed free and bred more nuts...


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I slept well knowing that Northampton is against the war. 

Community First my ass. With all the budget cuts, etc.. eventually MA will be one big Northampton/Amherst.

I love how I tell people from Metrowest Northampton/Amherst is like Cambridge and it pretty much is.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The next thing the kids will be getting a day off from school
for a Mooselimb holiday.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

FIFY Harry


kwflatbed said:


> The next thing the kids will be getting a day off from their *Alternative* school for a Mooselimb holiday.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

The City Council, hahahaha, that's like saying "I'm King Shit of Turd Mountain"


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> FIFY Harry


Cambridge just passed the law so you know they will be next.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm gonna fire off a letter to the editor to the local Northampton newspaper containg my best cartoon rendering of muhammed siting in the Foxy lady with a stripper sitting on his lap while drinking a Bud. It will be intersting to see the first suicide bomber show up in birkenstocks, Che Guevara shirt eating a bowl of kashi cereal with a copy of the Communist Manifesto under his shoulder.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I pray that we dont experience terrorist attacks but if we do have them they happen in these enlightened communities. Bet their"holier then thou"attitude would change but quick!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

....and blaming Bush:stomp:


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I pray that we dont experience terrorist attacks but if we do have them they happen in these enlightened communities. Bet their"holier then thou"attitude would change but quick!


I really dont think it would change their attitude, I think they would just say we should hug our enemy blah blah blah.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

JAP,
With the other wingnuts next door in Amherst trying to get GITMO detainee's you may get to see how well these people run in there Jesus slippers. 

Seriously- Now that they have made this statement can they get back to politics and work on legit issues.


----------

